# Aerotank Coil Rebuild



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Hoping somebody can help here. Why would my rebuilds be gurgling and flooding? 
Can't remember how many wraps on each coil but I have 2mm wick in the bottom coil, 2mm wick on top of that and the 2mm wick in second coil above that.

















Any thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

hi @crack2483 you see that gap between the silicon grommet and your wicks?

thats where the flooding/ gurgling is coming from


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

No no. I pulled that up just for the pics.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

In the top pick the grommet is pushing the top wick down.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

It might not be the coil. Try placing another grommet upside down on top of the one that is already on the coil stem. If it still leaks and gurgles then there is not enough wicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

have you tried maybe putting in another grommet, but inverted?

i think @RezaD posted a pic somewhere with it being done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> It might not be the coil. Try placing another grommet upside down on top of the one that is already on the coil stem. If it still leaks and gurgles then there is not enough wicking.


haha i think we replied the same time


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @crack2483 you see that gap between the silicon grommet and your wicks?
> 
> thats where the flooding/ gurgling is coming from


i think he just pulled the plastic up to sho the wicks.

i had the same problem, try add a 4th strand of silica, but then the flavour is very muted.
you could try not cutting the wicks so short
or
cotton (i dont like cotton, but even with 1 coil and 1 wick it doesnt leak.

alternatively if you want to rebuild your coils, get PT2 coils. the cup is smaller so you can build single coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Not sure but I don't think you can use a pt2 coil head in a pt3/aero/mpt3. I would think that there would be a gap between the grommet and the chimney tube which means you will be sucling eliquid like Cabana juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> Not sure but I don't think you can use a pt2 coil head in a pt3/aero/mpt3. I would think that there would be a gap between the grommet and the chimney tube which means you will be sucling eliquid like Cabana juice.


i was told the PT2 coild will work in a PT3, just not the other way arround - i will confirm and test 100% tonight and give you an update


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> It might not be the coil. Try placing another grommet upside down on top of the one that is already on the coil stem. If it still leaks and gurgles then there is not enough wicking.



Do you mean the wick being longer or another strand on top?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Also, what's the lowest a mvp will effectively fire. By effective I mean not absolutely destroy the awesome battery life. 1.5-1.8? Any lower?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

dont drop it below 1.5Ohm and youll be safe - i tried firing a 0.7 and it just gave a green constant light - it wont fire a low Ohm coil as the MVP recognizes it as a short


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> dont drop it below 1.5Ohm and youll be safe - i tried firing a 0.7 and it just gave a green constant light - it wont fire a low Ohm coil as the MVP recognizes it as a short



Yea, not taking sub ohm lol. But would 1.2-1.3 be too low? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Yea, not taking sub ohm lol. But would 1.2-1.3 be too low?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


im not sure, i never tried that low yet


----------



## soonkia (13/5/14)

the mvp basically has a 3 Amp limit from what I could gather.
So, from a safety point of view, 1.5 seems to be the lowest you should go.
It will fire lower coils (up to .8 it seems) but that could burn out the mvp board

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Do you mean the wick being longer or another strand on top?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



You can either put another strand on top or use thicker silica >2mm. For me the thicker silica works better. The first wick I had which was supposedly 2mm would be a tight fit in a 1.4 ID coil. I subsequently bought both 2.omm and 2.3mm silica from Fasttech. They are basically identical in thickness but they are definitelt thicker than the locally sourced 2mm silica I was using as they do not go into the 1.4mm coils. I now coil using a 1.7mm ID rivet which is perfect for the 2mm Fasttech silica. I tried 2mm ID but the 2mm Fasttech silica moves too freely in the 2mm ID coil for my liking so I try to stick to 1.7mm ID until I have 1.5mm which I can double strand through the 2mm ID coils.

Since I have been using the Fasttech 2.0/2.3mm silica my coils no longer leak and gurgle after a few days. Also using 30G Kanthal I can remove the wick, dry burn, wash, dry burn again and then re-wick numerous times before I have to recoil again.

So 30G Kanthal with 2.0mm or thicker silica is the perfect combo for recoiling my Pt2/Evod coils. I have tried cotton but it just does not vape as smooth for me and develops a funky taste after a day and also starts gurgling after a couple of hours of use. Would love to know how @BhavZ gets it right. In fact I should swop a coil with him at the Vape meet so I can compare. What say you PT2 coil master @BhavZ ?


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> You can either put another strand on top or use thicker silica >2mm. For me the thicker silica works better. The first wick I had which was supposedly 2mm would be a tight fit in a 1.4 ID coil. I subsequently bought both 2.omm and 2.3mm silica from Fasttech. They are basically identical in thickness but they are definitelt thicker than the locally sourced 2mm silica I was using as they do not go into the 1.4mm coils. I now coil using a 1.7mm ID rivet which is perfect for the 2mm Fasttech silica. I tried 2mm ID but the 2mm Fasttech silica moves too freely in the 2mm ID coil for my liking so I try to stick to 1.7mm ID until I have 1.5mm which I can double strand through the 2mm ID coils.
> 
> Since I have been using the Fasttech 2.0/2.3mm silica my coils no longer leak and gurgle after a few days. Also using 30G Kanthal I can remove the wick, dry burn, wash, dry burn again and then re-wick numerous times before I have to recoil again.
> 
> So 30G Kanthal with 2.0mm or thicker silica is the perfect combo for recoiling my Pt2/Evod coils. I have tried cotton but it just does not vape as smooth for me and develops a funky taste after a day and also starts gurgling after a couple of hours of use. Would love to know how @BhavZ gets it right. In fact I should swop a coil with him at the Vape meet so I can compare. What say you PT2 coil master @BhavZ ?



Yip. I got 2mm local and it moves freely in a 1.8id coil. I have 3mm In my ft basket that I actually ordered for my tf gt. Been having some leaking problems of late with that hence I've been rebuilding for the aero. Anyone local keep about a 3mm?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

@crack2483 when you put the chimney section on the pt coil back it should squash the flavour wick slightly - then you know you have enough wick in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> You can either put another strand on top or use thicker silica >2mm. For me the thicker silica works better. The first wick I had which was supposedly 2mm would be a tight fit in a 1.4 ID coil. I subsequently bought both 2.omm and 2.3mm silica from Fasttech. They are basically identical in thickness but they are definitelt thicker than the locally sourced 2mm silica I was using as they do not go into the 1.4mm coils. I now coil using a 1.7mm ID rivet which is perfect for the 2mm Fasttech silica. I tried 2mm ID but the 2mm Fasttech silica moves too freely in the 2mm ID coil for my liking so I try to stick to 1.7mm ID until I have 1.5mm which I can double strand through the 2mm ID coils.
> 
> Since I have been using the Fasttech 2.0/2.3mm silica my coils no longer leak and gurgle after a few days. Also using 30G Kanthal I can remove the wick, dry burn, wash, dry burn again and then re-wick numerous times before I have to recoil again.
> 
> So 30G Kanthal with 2.0mm or thicker silica is the perfect combo for recoiling my Pt2/Evod coils. I have tried cotton but it just does not vape as smooth for me and develops a funky taste after a day and also starts gurgling after a couple of hours of use. Would love to know how @BhavZ gets it right. In fact I should swop a coil with him at the Vape meet so I can compare. What say you PT2 coil master @BhavZ ?



I am sure we can work something out at the meet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

